# Radon Slide Carbon 140 8.0 Geräuschprobleme



## StrulloRacer (19. Oktober 2018)

Hallo. 
Habe mir dieses Frühjahr ein super Slide Carbon 140 8.0 Modell 2017 im Sale gekauft.  
Top Preis für die Ausstattung. Geiles Bike für das Geld. 
Allerdings macht mir das Bike ein paar Probleme bzw. Geräusche. Und das schon nach wenigen Monaten bzw. Kilometern.
Vorderrad Mavic Elite XA bzw die Bremse knarzt bedenklich laut beim Bremsen, egal ob beim Fahren oder im Stehen





Reverb Sattelstütze sackt 1 cm ab und macht auch dabei Knarz Geräusche

Im Wiegetritt oder unter großer Last knarzt der Rahmen sporatisch.

Ist mein Bike ein Einzelfall oder haben mehrere Slide Carbon Fahrer diese Probleme ??
Nächste Woche wird das Bike leider eingeschickt. Mal sehen was raus kommt.


----------



## mikeywhite (21. Oktober 2018)

Hiho!

Habe das Slide Carbon 140 9.0 Modell 2017 seit April d.J. und bereits nach etwa 3 Monaten Knacks-und Knarzgeräusche. Habe das Rad auf eigene Kosten servicieren lassen. Gebracht hat es nichts. Ich "kämpfe" nun schon seit Monaten um eine Lösung, dutzende Mails, ständig werden mir irgendwelche Tips gegeben, habe RADON schon klar mitgeteilt, dass ich das Rad zurücksenden will, werde aber nur weiterhin mit "Tips" eingedeckt ("mach mal dies, mach mal das, dann müsste es wieder passen" <--- kanns schon nicht mehr hören/lesen....).
Interessant, wieviele bzw. welche Diagnosen gestellt werden von verschiedenen Fachleuten.
Inzwischen habe ich praktisch die gesamte Bikesaison das neue Bike nur für Testfahrten vewendet, um herauszufinden, woher das Knacksen kommt und bin meist mit meinem alten Cube- Hardtail unterwegs (äähhhh, wozu hab ich mir ein neues Bike gekauft).
Ein paar Wochen super Rad, dann nur Probleme

Woher das Knarzen kommt, kann ich nicht sagen (können ja nicht einmal Fachleute; der 1.Servicemann meint, es können nur die Lager sein, der 2. ist sich sicher, die Sattelstütze ist Schuld; ich selber denke, dass es die Kurbel ist, RADON meint, es sind die Laufräder...

Für mich ist jedenfalls Schluss mit meiner Geduld... ständige Ursachensuche und Geldinvestition in einen "neuen" Artikel...

Hoffe, bei Dir wirds nicht eine solche Odyssee ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StrulloRacer (21. Oktober 2018)

Hi mikeywhite.

Habe meine Probleme den Radonsevice per email geschildert. Nach wenigen Mails sieht das Ergebnis so aus:
Fahrrad kann ich zurückschicken. Dort wird geprüft ob es nur ein Serviceproblem ist (abschmieren, festdrehen oder einstellen), wenn ja muss ich die Kosten für die Arbeiten übernehmen. 
Wenn nein, dann wird es wohl auf Garantie gehen. 
Das Knarzen der Laufräder ist im Netz schon bekannt (gibt einge Videos und Einträge über Mavic Laufräder die zurückgeschickt wurden wegen diesen Problem). Ist wohl ein Problem in der Nabe.
RockShox Sattelstütze ist eigentlich auch ein Dauerbrenner (Nicht stabil, lässt nach). 
Warten wir mal den Radonbericht ab. Werde mein Bike nächste Woche zu HundS BikeDiscount schicken. 
Wollen wir mal abwarten, ob ich dann immer noch zufriedener Kunde von Radon bin. Bisher war ich das. Das Fahrrad ist ja eigentlich eine Waffe.


----------



## mikeywhite (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, Strulloracer!
Vielen Dank für die Infos, auch bezüglich der Laufräder. Werde mir das mal nochmal näher ansehen (lassen) - und dann berichten - wobei: bereits solche Probleme nach wenigen (harmlosen) Biketouren? 

Habe eigentlich keinen schlechten Eindruck von RADON gehabt, auch bezüglich Kommunikation; aber was bringts, wenn ich eine komplett versaute Bikesaison hinter mir habe, nur Generve, Zeit- und Geldinvestitionen- irgendwie erwarte ich mir schon gar nichts mehr, da ist die Luft bei mir draussen...

Wünsch Dir jedenfalls, dass die Aktion bei Dir nicht zu lange dauert, falls du noch fahren willst!


----------



## StrulloRacer (22. Oktober 2018)

Wie gesagt. Nach ein paar Mails sagten die Jungs, das ich das Fahrrad einschicken soll. Wird nächste Woche in den Ferien passieren.
und dann Daumen drücken dass sie die Fehler finden und auf Garantie gehen. Werde berichten....
Hab zum Glück noch ein Ghost Hardtail zum Überbrücken der Bike freien Zeit. Gruß Udo


----------



## agadir (23. Oktober 2018)

ist die bremsscheibe richtig fest auf der Nabe?
Bei meinem Radl (und bei meinen anderen Rädern) war die untere Dämpferaufnahme gerne mal für Knarzgeräusche verantwortlich, weil nur ganz geringer Drehwinkel. Und wenn da dann keine Schmiere mehr ist ... (vlt einfach mal mit ein paar Tropfen Öl testen).
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## StrulloRacer (23. Oktober 2018)

Werde beide Sachen nochmal überprüfen. Danke dafür. 
Wenn was zutrifft davon, schreib ich euch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Mehrsau (31. Oktober 2018)

An meinem 140er Carbon musste ich nach kurzer Zeit den Steuersatz tauschen. Der war leider hin. Shit happens. Das kann bei jedem Rad passieren. Sonst knarzt ein Rad nun mal einfach hier und da?! Davon lasse ich mir doch keine Saison vermiesen?!


----------



## mikeywhite (31. Oktober 2018)

...................................................


----------



## mikeywhite (31. Oktober 2018)

mikeywhite schrieb:


> Hoi, mehrsau!
> Das Rad Knarzt (mittlerweile) permanent unter kräftig treten. War aber schon mal anders...
> Bezüglich "Saison vermiesen" müsste ich mich jetzt eine Stunde hinsetzen und die ganze Geschichte schreiben, um es nachvollziehen zu können....
> 
> ...


----------



## xerox_ (6. November 2018)

Hallo, ich hänge mich mal hier dran.

Ich bin seit knapp 2 Jahren im Besitz eines Radon ZR Team 7.0 29er, welches mich ziemlich unglücklich macht.
Habe genau das selbe Problem mit der knarzenden Vorderradnabe. Habe dazu auch schon einige Youtube Videos mit dem gleichen Problem gesehen. Mich würde mal interessieren was der Radon Support dazu sagt. Scheinbar kommt das Ganze doch öfters vor.

Meine hintere Scheibenbremse ärgert mich auch. Sie vibriert so stark, dass ich sie fast nicht verwenden kann. Das ganze Bike fängt beim Bremsen zu schwingen/vibrieren an. Die Geräuschkulisse ist abnormal beim Bremsen. Lauter als jede Fahrradklingel.
Selbst mit nagelneuen Belägen und nagelneuer Scheibe tritt das Problem auf den ersten Metern erneut auf. Der Bremssattel ist perfekt ausgerichtet.

Es macht echt keinen Spaß mehr, mit dem Rad zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StrulloRacer (14. November 2018)

Aktueller Stand der Reklamation:
RS Reverb wurde vom Hersteller überholt, entlüftet und gefettet.
Rahmen wurde getauscht
Mavic Vorderrad getauscht
Bike ist zwar noch nicht wieder da. Aber der Radonservice hat auf jeden Fall keine Kompromisse gemacht und alle Mängel abgearbeitet.
Wenn das Bike wieder da ist, werde ich mal ne Probefahrt machen und euch berichten. Gruß Udo


----------



## StrulloRacer (14. November 2018)

Bei der Sattelstütze wurde das IFP gewechselt und neu entlüftet.


----------



## mikeywhite (26. Dezember 2018)

sodala, der Vollständigkeit halber aktueller Status von meiner Seite:
habe mein Bike eingesendet, Abwicklung dauerte genau 3 Wochen, Rahmen wurde getauscht...was genau das Problem war, weiß ich nicht; Bike ist noch nicht zurück; Testfahrt, ob das Knacksen wirklich beseitigt ist, steht daher noch aus...


----------



## mikeywhite (22. August 2019)

Sodala, wieder einmal zurück; Testfahrten anbsolviert; Knacksen besteht weiterhin; liegt lt. Servicefachman an beiden Laufräder.
Und wieder von vorne das Ganze mit Einsenden, weiterleiten an Hersteller etc.etc.etc.etc......geplante Transalp zum comersee canceln (Frau freut sich riesig darüber...)....
Mal schauen was, als nächste kommt...das rad geht mir eigentlich nur mehr auf den sack...
tja, doch lieber ein cube beim Händler vor ort...


----------



## S-H-A (22. August 2019)

mikeywhite schrieb:


> Sodala, wieder einmal zurück; Testfahrten anbsolviert; Knacksen besteht weiterhin; liegt lt. Servicefachman an beiden Laufräder.
> Und wieder von vorne das Ganze mit Einsenden, weiterleiten an Hersteller etc.etc.etc.etc......geplante Transalp zum comersee canceln (Frau freut sich riesig darüber...)....
> Mal schauen was, als nächste kommt...das rad geht mir eigentlich nur mehr auf den sack...
> tja, doch lieber ein cube beim Händler vor ort...



Ein Cube ist da eher keine Steigerung...
Davon ab, knacken kann jedes Bike. Egal welchen Herstellers oder welcher Qualitätsschiene. 
Zumal der Rahmen wohl nicht verantwortlich ist. Ich mag Radon wahrlich nicht, aber da können die ja mal gar nix für.


----------



## mikeywhite (22. August 2019)

warum tauscht man dann den rahmen? sehr ärgerlich ist, dass das knacken, wegen dem ich es ja eingesendet habe, offensichtlich dadurch nicht beseitigt wurde.
Dass mal ein Garantiefall eintritt, ist ja nicht so wirklich was ungewöhnliches, dass man ein neues rad jedoch mehrmals einsenden muss, dass es endlich mal einwandfrei funktioniert, meiner meinung nach, schon (1x rahmentausch, dann BEIDE Laufräder)
der cube-kommentar war nicht "so" ernst gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (22. August 2019)

Aber Radon hat doch getan was sie müssen. Ohne Murren, auf Verdacht den Rahmen getauscht. Für den Rest kann Radon nix. Willst du noch mehr, hättest du beim Händler vor Ort kaufen müssen.


----------



## mikeywhite (22. August 2019)

"hättest du beim Händler vor Ort kaufen müssen "
ähhh...ja, das hab ich ja geschrieben?

"ohne murren den rahmen getauscht" ..., hat zwar überhaupt nix gebracht, aber sie haben es ohne murren gemacht, super! komische diskussion; sende das neue rad ein, weil es von anfang an "Knackts" (kann ja jedes rad, also völlig wurscht?), bekomme wieder ein knacksendes retour...ohne murren, also auch wurscht...sende abermals ein...wurscht weil dafür kann radon nix...warum störts mich eigentlich...pffff...bin dann wieder weg...wurscht...wenn stört schon knacksen beim neuen rad...


----------



## S-H-A (22. August 2019)

Knacken ist ätzend. Kann dich gut verstehen. Aber du kannst Radon nicht verantwortlich machen... Nichts anderes möchte ich sagen.


----------



## mikeywhite (22. August 2019)

eigentlich nicht notwendig, radon hier zu verteidigen, jeder kann sich hier selber seine meinung bilden und den Verantworlichen herauszupfen; beschreibe hier "nur" die Probleme und lass halt auch meinen Ärger luft.


----------

